# Snakes in garden pond



## WaYA (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a garden pond with gold fish. Last spring a water snake got in it and had lunch. Is there anything I can do to keep the snakes out of my pond?
The frogs are really bad too. A few wouldn't be bad. But I think every frog in the county is in my pond at night. There is so many frog eggs that it isn't funny. It's a daily job of dipping the eggs out and moving them to another water container.

Have a good one,
Becky


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your pond sounds lovely, except for the snake.


----------



## WaYA (Dec 19, 2008)

Snakes are all right except when they decide toget in my pond.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess they see your pond as their personal buffet and munch on your fish.


----------



## WaYA (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess. I've had my pond 3 years and that was the only time snakes have ever been it. I'm sure I would have knew if they'd been there before. I count fish every time I feed, my daughter has cats. I just know one of them is going to get my fish. The cats lay around my pond all the time except when the wind is blowing. There's a fountain in it, when the wind blows the fountain sprays the cats with water. But thats ok it mgiht make them stay away from it.
I found out the name of the Koi I have. It's a Bekko if the info I read was correct.


----------



## finsNfur (May 4, 2008)

Oh wait, I just posted on your thread, I see you DO have a pond. How many gallons is it? Unless it's a little pre-form pond you could put your new koi in it. If it's over 20 gallons (the size tank you currently have him in) you might want to put your koi in it in the spring, and think about digging a bigger pond. ;-) That's what I was going to do with my pond and koi, until the darn heron got it. Now I'm back to just goldfish and frogs, although miraculously I've not had any tadpoles yet. I have bullfrogs and one green frog in my pond. But no snakes. (yet) I don't know what I'd do with snakes, nothing I suppose, since we don't have poisonous ones here. Snakes do eat frogs, if that makes you feel better about the frog over-population, that might be why you have snakes.

I do have cats, but my cats totally ignore the fish in my pond. They just like to drink from it, and lie next to it. It's actually rare for cats to catch fish and pull them out, but raccoons are bad with ponds, same as herons. Hopefully you won't have to deal with those.


----------



## WaYA (Dec 19, 2008)

The Koi is going in it this spring. I was just wanting a bigger one {above ground}. I have bull frogs in the pond I have also. The frog eggs are just a big mess for my filter that's why I dip them out everyday. The cat lays on the big rocks around my pond until the wind blows water from the fountain on her. The dogs don't think there is water any where else to drink they come to the back yard by two watering bowls just to drink out of the pond. I don't know what they drank out of before we put the pond up.
So far we haven't had any raccoons in the pond, but I live out in the country and nothing surprises me. I have deer that drank from my swimming pool. The deer come up to the front porch to eat acorns. We have a squirrel who thinks the pecans we picked up belong to him/her.


----------

